# Help! Not pinged at all when online



## Laurie_N (Dec 24, 2014)

Newbie here in SF. Everything was starting out fine until 1:30 p.m. today when I stopped receiving ANY pings. After 3 1/2 hours, I emailed support. My iphone (my own) app appears to be working fine but Uber support confirms that I don't show up as online. They will refer this to "technical support". Is this some black hole from which I will not escape? Has anyone else heard about this happening? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Reboot the driver app phone.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

This happened to me the other day on Christmas Eve morning. Major surging and I was not showing up. I took a screen shot, emailed support and rebooted, but not until after I gave up that day.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Hopefully, tech support has taken care of this for you, by now.

You can check your own status in the future like this: Run the rider app at the same time as the driver app on your phone. It will show a blue dot indicating your location. When you go online in the driver app, your car should appear immediately over (or very close to) the blue dot.

It's the Uber equivalent to picking up a landline phone to see if there's a dial tone.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Laurie_N said:


> Newbie here in SF. Everything was starting out fine until 1:30 p.m. today when I stopped receiving ANY pings. After 3 1/2 hours, I emailed support. My iphone (my own) app appears to be working fine but Uber support confirms that I don't show up as online. They will refer this to "technical support". Is this some black hole from which I will not escape? Has anyone else heard about this happening? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Uber driver ap on a different phone and I always check to make sure that I can see myself "online". You can do this by tuning the Uber driver ap on and off....You'll see your car appear and disappear. It's not uncommon to not be online when you think you are. It happens to me a couple times per month. Rebooting the driver ap always seems to fix the problem for me.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> Hopefully, tech support has taken care of this for you, by now.
> 
> You can check your own status in the future like this: Run the rider app at the same time as the driver app on your phone. It will show a blue dot indicating your location. When you go online in the driver app, your car should appear immediately over (or very close to) the blue dot.
> 
> It's the Uber equivalent to picking up a landline phone to see if there's a dial tone.


POST # 4 / RJENKINS : I like that
analogy. Thanks & Happy New Year!


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I have the Uber driver ap on a different phone and I always check to make sure that I can see myself "online". You can do this by tuning the Uber driver ap on and off....You'll see your car appear and disappear. It's not uncommon to not be online when you think you are. It happens to me a couple times per month. Rebooting the driver ap always seems to fix the problem for me.


POST # 5 / REALITYSHARK: Do you run
two phones simultaneously, or just to
occasionally check whether you're online?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 / REALITYSHARK: Do you run
> two phones simultaneously, or just to
> occasionally check whether you're online?


# 2.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

This happens randomly....i usually have my RIDER'S app up, it'll show you where YOU are, there are times where i checked my rider's app and i'm like wtf, my car is not online even tho on the Driver's App i am...so i log out log back in and my car appears. When you are driving the GPS will lag a bit and your car usually will show up a few seconds after you park, so just watch the car as well


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Raider said:


> This happens randomly....i usually have my RIDER'S app up, it'll show you where YOU are, there are times where i checked my rider's app and i'm like wtf, my car is not online even tho on the Driver's App i am...so i log out log back in and my car appears. When you are driving the GPS will lag a bit and your car usually will show up a few seconds after you park, so just watch the car as well


Yep, it sure does lag, at times. I can park somewhere, and then look in the rider app to see my car travel a block or so until it makes a turn or two, and then catches up with me, settling over the blue dot. lol


----------

